# chargeur batterie ibook 14



## ormes (27 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Mon ibook G3 14" a un "gros probleme d'alimentation" (en clair carte mère hs...., cout de l'intervention = celui d'un G4 neuf !). Bref, il fonctionne encore sur batterie.....mais celle-ci ne se recharge plus sur l'ibook.... Je cherche un chargeur de batterie, donc, et ne trouve que des chargeurs pour 12". 
Avec un chargeur, j'ai un ordi qui marche quand même un peu. Sans, je n'ai plus rien.
Eventuellement aussi: comment peut-on contacter Apple (mail, téléphone, courrier,...) pour "confier ses tourments" ?

Merci


----------



## macaml (27 Décembre 2004)

il ya un thread dans le forum sur le sujet... a priori pour
le 14" c'est le même que le 12".
Pour l'adresse d'Apple regarde ta doc ou va sur leur site, tout
est indiqué


----------



## ormes (29 Décembre 2004)

Je me suis mal fait comprendre. La carte mère de mon ibook est morte (c'est le docteur mac qui a fait le diagnostic, me proposant la greffe d'une nouvelle carte mère dans sa clinique privée pour...le prix d'un g4 neuf....). Bref, c'est le même problème que celui auquel ont été confrontés djinn en Mai et probablement core en Aout (comment s'est terminé leur histoire ? La fin m'intéresserait).
Donc, pour résumer:
- l'ibook ne peut plus fonctionner sur secteur
- mais il fonctionne toujours sur batterie (pour peu qu'elle soit chargée, ce qui n'est plus le cas)
- je cherche désespérément un chargeur de batterie (pas un transformateur) autonome
- je ne trouve que des chargeurs pour 12" (batterie 10 volts et plus petite que celle du 14" qui, en plus, fait 14 volts)

Une idée ? 

PS: je veux l'adresse personnelle de Steve !!!


----------



## Powerdom (29 Décembre 2004)

ormes a dit:
			
		

> PS: je veux l'adresse personnelle de Steve !!!



c'est pas dur : steves.jobs@mac.com


----------

